# Mycorrhizal Inoculum....who uses it?



## stonedwoodsman (May 8, 2013)

High Group,

     I've been reading about the Pro Mix BX, and specifically about 'Mycorrhizal Inoculum' fungi/bacteria.

I checked out all the information on the Pro Mix, and the Mycorrhizal's 'good bugs'.
     I can probably get by without getting the Pro Mix, but could benefit from the Mycorrhizal Inoculum.

My question to you is....who uses it on our site?  (Um, in your Garden I mean)?

Do you like it, and how are your results?

I used this 20 yrs ago, at my late folks' home-garden on snow pea seeds, to 'fix' nitrogen, and help the roots.

  Ahh, Long Ago & Far Away....


Thankx for your input here!

StonedWoodsman   :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2013)

I use it all the time.


----------



## stonedwoodsman (May 8, 2013)

Hi-

So, how do you like it?
How are your results useing it?

Thankx,

stonedwoodsman


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2013)

I think it is essential in an organic grow. I think my results are better then if i don't use it, but I have not done a side by side experiment. I have used it all the time for years. It is a wonderful amendment. Do it.


----------



## TokeyMcWeedy (May 8, 2013)

i agree . it works great... But... But if you use synthetic nuets its pointless as the salts from the synthetic fertilizers will kill the mico's...


----------



## stonedwoodsman (May 8, 2013)

Hi again,

     Can this be bought at any good Garden Center, Nursery etc?
Do you use the powder,granular type or liquid/soluble type?

What's a good size of this stuff, for a "large garden"?

Yes, I've gotta get some!

Thankx!

StonedWoodsman  :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2013)

Mine are granular and I mix them in at the roots at transplant or after they are no longer seedlings. I use a Tablespoon or so.. I don't measure. A one pound bag will last me many months. Grow shops have them, the brand I have right now is Extreme Gardening, is the brand name and this product is called: Mykos  Pure mycorrhizal inoculant. Maybe amazon, i don't know.


----------



## stonedwoodsman (May 8, 2013)

Hi,

     Thanks, that sounds cool!

I'll be checking my local gardening centers tomorrow!


Enjoy!

StonedWoodsman  :icon_smile:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 8, 2013)

it gets a little complicated when talking about microbes.

there are many different kinds and all serve a purpose. what you want is a diverse micro herd that is balanced but still bacterial dominated. the reason brands like mykos exist, which is a fungi only product, is b/c mycorrhizae fungi take part in a special symbiotic relationship within the rhizosphere. these fungi cannot survive without a root system present. while many other bacteria, fungi, protozoa, and nematodes can survive.


----------



## stonedwoodsman (May 8, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> it gets a little complicated when talking about microbes.
> 
> there are many different kinds and all serve a purpose. what you want is a diverse micro herd that is balanced but still bacterial dominated. the reason brands like mykos exist, which is a fungi only product, is b/c mycorrhizae fungi take part in a special symbiotic relationship within the rhizosphere. these fungi cannot survive without a root system present. while many other bacteria, fungi, protozoa, and nematodes can survive.


 
*****************************************************
Ok, Bacteria...is there another 'additive' to get, and add to my soil mix, which would supply bacteria?

Gee, all I want to do is grow some good weed, I didn't think that I'd have to take a college course on Microbiology, Chemistry, Genetics, but that's ok.
  I like to read and I like to LEARN new things.

So, tell me about the 'bugs' that I'll need!

(I'm starting to get a headache now...)      

'Learnin' new stuff everyday.

StonedWoodsman  :icon_smile:


----------



## TokeyMcWeedy (May 8, 2013)

2 cup earth worm castings
1 cup humus
1 tbls molasses
Add to 1 gallon of non chlorinated water
drop a 10$ air stone in and in 18-24 hours you will have all the fungus and microbes you could want... I use it once every 2 weeks in veg and every week in flower.....You can use this simple recipe or add to it..
just make sure you dilute it by at least a third.. good luck


----------



## orangesunshine (May 8, 2013)

one very wise man on this site always said you feed the plant not the soil---happy soil makes for happy plants---that's my take


----------



## stonedwoodsman (May 8, 2013)

My Brain hurts..
but I'll try that 'microbe-soup' recipe.
'Sounds good!

Thankx!

stonedwoodsman


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 9, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> one very wise man on this site always said you feed the plant not the soil---happy soil makes for happy plants---that's my take



feed the soil not the plant :stoned:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 22, 2013)

lmao


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 22, 2013)

thats been an old farmers addage for nigh on a hundreds years now. Nobody on this site originated it...lol...just repeated it...


----------

